# The Art of War - Sun Tzu



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

The Art of War – Sun Tzu 

The oldest surviving military text in the world, The Art of War remains a set book at military academies and martial arts schools 2500 years after it was first written. 
It’s promise to the avid student is to provide you with the tools that you need to become a great general and a truly effective human being. 

The book itself contains the writings of Sun Tzu, a Chinese general who lived roughly 2500 years ago and was amongst the foremost of the military minds of his time, and perhaps many following years. 
Whilst offering succinct advice which is applicable in both military strategy and personal development, the general direction of The Art of War is often misinterpreted. 
On a superficial level The Art of War offers clear advice on planning and executing any number of very effective military campaigns in different conditions. It is often mistaken as being a consummate book about winning battles, however the true thrust of Sun Tzu’s philosophies and strategies is to with the war without fighting. 

The general who can win a war without fighting, thus saving many lives may never be recognised and honoured for his deeds, yet he is by far a better general than one who uses violence and open conflict to attain his goals. 
The quest for a deep understanding of the human condition, and of all human interaction is the key to understanding this book. If the general, or indeed the martial artist can make a friend of an enemy without a blow having been struck, then he has understood this book. 

In literary style Sun Tzu’s work is of the same school as Kuan Tsu, Liu t’ Ao and the Yuah Yu and it may have been produced at the hand of a private scholar living around the transition between the ‘Spring and Autumn’ and the ‘Warring States’ period. 
Another point of note regarding the manual is that there appears to have been several ‘Sun Tzus’ who have lived and been involved with the book following the days of it’s original author, there is even evidence that parts of the manuscript existed as early as 5000BCE. 
It thus becomes a very difficult if not impossible task to reconstruct or historically examine the life of Sun Tzu with any level of accuracy and conciseness. 

As a martial arts related book, this work may be considered essential reading for martial arts students who are serious about understanding the history of their art. There is probably no martial art in the world today that hasn’t been influenced by The Art of War. 
As a guide to personal strategy for competition, self defence or combat this is again an essential text and a good place to begin your understanding of strategy. 

If you are interested in obtaining a copy of The Art of War you can order one from the following link: 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0385292163/104-8698920-2572700


----------



## Gary Hamilton (Mar 9, 2005)

9:41 He who exercises no forethought but makes light of his opponents is sure to be captured by them. 


I keep "The Art of War" on my nightstand.  Not a SF book but an incredible book.  It is often suggested for business management. I strongly suggest reading this to everyone.  Thanks for the review.

Gary


----------



## Blue Mythril (Mar 9, 2005)

I've always bee curious to say the least about this book. I won't say I love war, that sounds plain freakish, but I'm obsessed with all things martial, the art, the tactics, battles, logistics, strategy, complications.... anything.

But I've never been able to bring myself to read it. I guess I've heard heaps of people say its a worthwhile read, but tough work...

Needless to say you ave just resurrected and piqued my curiousity


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 9, 2005)

I have it on audio CD.  To what purpose?  I can not reveal.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 9, 2005)

I have it on Audio Book as well, mainly because my other half listens to audio books to go to sleep, and after learning Wizards of Earthsea and all the Harry Potters backwards....then developing waking nightmares about it...I decided to sneak my stuff in there.
So she gets about 15 mins of her bloody Harry Potter, then I sneakily change it for something that is actually useful when she's dropped off to sleep.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 9, 2005)

Then I must fear you.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 9, 2005)

I would, but only because I had a very powerful chilli for dinner this evening...it's not going to be pleasant.

On the subject of unpleasant odours, did you know that one of the renown Gracie brothers (Ju Jutsu fighters) made a point of eating garlic and fresh onions before his world championship bout with the Japanese Judo champion.
Now that's the Art of War, make your opponent want to sod off home before you even engage


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 10, 2005)

Pure genius, if not a little desperate.  Shattting his pants before the competition would have been more successful.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 10, 2005)

Very true, and also very grim. That used to be advised as a defence against rape, back when such things weren't considered politically incorrect.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 10, 2005)

Never heard that one before. It makes perfect sense. This technique was however thwarted by the introduction of flunitrazepam in the 1970's. Ah for the taste of _blue_ white wine....


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 10, 2005)

It's a good plan to watch what you're drinking, and not to accept tablets from new and strangely eager friends...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 10, 2005)

and push comes to shove, if you still have any semblance of awareness, whilst you are being led down that dimly lit reclusive alley way - you can always try to empty your bowels.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 10, 2005)

And on reaching that rather unpleasant image I'm off to bed


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 10, 2005)

I apologise for my deprived imagery - I too must suffer sleep.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't believe it, a topic on Sun Tzu's _Art of War _has turned into a discussion on evasive bowel manoeuvres. Boys *rolls eyes*[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 21, 2005)

It was Lacey's fault 

*sidles off*


----------

